# Are "Seed" Potatoes Safe to Eat?



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

Bought some seed potatoes from the co-op and we're not going to plant all of them. Are they safe to eat?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, they are.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Where we live seed potatoes are just very small potatoes with sprouts so they will grow. When we harvest potatoes we save out some good small one to use for seed the following spring. We eat those we don't use to plant. I assume if your seed potatoes have sprouts that they weren't sprayed with anything to prevent them from sprouting. So eating them shouldn't hurt unless they were treated with something I am not aware of to make them sprout better? We don't use chemicals, sprays or commercial fertilizers and raise are own seed so don't deal with commercial growers.


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

I know the "seed" corn from the co-op is treated with something (insecticide?) and they tell you not to eat it. That's why I was curious about the potatoes.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Here wheat to plant is treated with some chemical and can't be used for feed or to make flour. If there is any possibilty seed potatoes from a commercial grower are treated with pesticides please don't eat them!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This is what I use to treat Seed with.Its a Major Poison.I've been exposed to so much of it that its a wonder not ate up with some kind of cancer.

But Potatoes are ok.


http://hannafords.com/product.php?id=8

big rockpilr


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember, from years past, eating potatoes after Dad cut the eyes off. I've wondered since why potatoes arent crisp and sweet as I remember those being. Course, years ago, food wasnt treated before we ate it..


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, DW cooked two of the potatoes into breakfast burritos for supper last night and we are both alive and well this morning. So I guess they were safe to eat. Thanks for the replies.:clap:


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Unlike corn and beans and such whose seed is treated so that it won't rot in cold ground if planted too early, seed potatoes are totally untreated. Table stock is sometimes treated with sprout inhibitor (according to the farmers I talked to this spring), but they don't put anything on the seed potatoes.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

If you put lots of butter and sour cream on them, nope. Otherwise, yep. 

Certified seed potatoes were inspected last year, dug up, inspected again for diseases and other things--bruises, size, etc, then put into controlled storage until they were bagged this Spring, for sale as seed potatoes. 

Full story here: http://www.plantpath.wisc.edu/wspcp/atcp156.pdf

geo


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I've heard of seed potatoes being treated with a fungicidal wash or dip which is poisonous. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

wogglebug said:


> I've heard of seed potatoes being treated with a fungicidal wash or dip which is poisonous. I wouldn't chance it.


Find out where you heard that since I haven't even the slightest thought of believing it.

Martin


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

We always eat the potato that's left after we cut the eyes off.

"Seed" potatoes just means that they've been certified as to variety and they're being planted to grow more potatoes. Many varieties of seed are treated with toxins that are not safe to eat, but not potatoes.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> Find out where you heard that since I haven't even the slightest thought of believing it.
> 
> Martin


Maybe it doesn't apply in the USA - I didn't hear it there. However, it was an area where Irish potato blight was endemic; and there were other soil-borne fungal diseases as well.

As to whether you would think of believing that - well, it's the truth, but I can't control whether you'd believe the truth or not. I know you know a lot, but there's not too many of us who know everything.

All I said was I wouldn't chance it. For the Original Poster's situation, it might also be a good opportunity to do a little guerilla gardening - just "spud in" the excess seed potatoes in hidden areas where they might grow, and livestock don't graze.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

wogglebug said:


> Maybe it doesn't apply in the USA - I didn't hear it there. However, it was an area where Irish potato blight was endemic; and there were other soil-borne fungal diseases as well.


Fungicides used for late blight are only applied as foliar applications and are based on copper, an organic farming approved chemical. Late blight is also not soil-borne and hence any pre-planting application would not be effective in preventing or controlling it. Application of other fungicides, anti-sprouting chemicals, etc. at commercial planting time may be done but it is not done with seed potatoes sold to the public. Seed of any kind, sold with a fungicide of any type, must carry a warning that it has been applied and not for animal or human consumption. That would also apply to potatoes if they were so treated.

Martin


----------

